# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  Learn about lucid dreaming in Lily Dale class - Evening Observer

## Dream Guide Team

*Learn about lucid dreaming in Lily Dale class**Evening Observer*For many years, a leading medium/teacher/lecturer at Lily Dale, White says *lucid dreaming* is a spiritual tool that can change lives. *...***

----------

